# Getgood drums vs. Toontrack Midi Bundles



## depths of europa (Jan 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried both and could you recommend one over the other? Which library is more extensive, which has more variety?


----------



## jerm (Jan 27, 2017)

Get Good Drums are actual samples.

Midi Bundles are just beats/fills/grooves (Programmed notes), they're not samples.

These are 2 different products.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jan 27, 2017)

If you mean superior 2.0 instead of midi packs then s2.0. The map programing in s2.0 is much more extensive. Plus it has built in plugins. The gg drums does sound awesome though and goes great with other drum programs for layering.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 27, 2017)

Maybe he's asking about the difference between GGD samples and the samples in SD for the Avatar kit, or any of the expansion packs?


----------



## depths of europa (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh ok, i thought Getgood drums were like a midi groove library. I already have SD2.0 and i want to expand my midi groove library. I used to program my beats click by click but i just realized how much time i can save by using preprogrammed midi beats as my starter drum track amd just making adjustments to suit the song.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 27, 2017)

depths of europa said:


> Oh ok, i thought Getgood drums were like a midi groove library. I already have SD2.0 and i want to expand my midi groove library. I used to program my beats click by click but i just realized how much time i can save by using preprogrammed midi beats as my starter drum track amd just making adjustments to suit the song.



Yeah GGD is definitely not that. I don't think there will be many people that will suggest preprogrammed loops here. While they are quick, they are not super flexible unless you're using them as a baseline, then customizing them. EZ drummer has an decent selection of preprogrammed loops that you can later edit.


----------



## depths of europa (Jan 27, 2017)

schwiz said:


> Yeah GGD is definitely not that. I don't think there will be many people that will suggest preprogrammed loops here. While they are quick, they are not super flexible unless you're using them as a baseline, then customizing them. EZ drummer has an decent selection of preprogrammed loops that you can later edit.




Yeah that's basically exactly how I use them. Just to get the skeleton down quickly and then change the fills/kick etc accordingly. 

Also i'm only using them for demos so that i can show my drummer what im thinking. then he always changes them when he tracks them for real


----------

